# SEOUL | KEPCO Project - Update News



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*This thread is temporary* until when it official proposal

KEPCO PROJECT is another new over 100fl project in seoul

At the moment ,when i make this thread, samsung/hyundai under competitive bidding for get korea electric power corporation land.

*After 1 hour* offical result will be public which company get this land.(today AM 10:40 SEOUL TIME)

This project will be changed seoul skysline forever.(this site very closed from LWT over 123fl 550m )
*I'd like to update* any news about this interesting future seoul project.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS
A WHILE AGO 
OFFICIAL HYUNDAI GET KEPCO LAND.
THEY GONNA BUILT HYUNDAI&KIA GROUP HQ&MOTORS PARK IN HERE:lol:


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

oopss.. i was late..


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
*OLD* proposal hyundai&kia HQ in ducksum of seoul(over 510m)
THERFORE we can assume same shape or similar height supertall will be built in KEPCO land.

according to the report, hyundai buying land over 4 billions.
not yet confirm about project's height(floor)

*During TODAY hyunda is going to public official opinion about this bidding result.*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

crasy hyunda 

according to the report hyunda buying this land with over 10 billions (korea won 10조 5500억원)
:nuts:

this is surreal.
kepco's official appraised value is *only about 3 billions* usd
most expert expect bidding price is about 4~5 billions. but suddenly 10 billions? kidding me?

:eek2:


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

inno4321 said:


> crasy hyunda
> 
> according to the report hyunda buying this land with over 10 billions (korea won 10조 5500억원)
> :nuts:
> ...


crazy..hyundai... KEPCO will have a party tonight..
if it is really true...
seoul gov can get tax about 400million dollar and can build jamsil baseball dome


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

That is insane; I almost wonder if it's a move intended to show off how big, rich, and powerful Hyundai has become over the last decade.

Frankly, I wish that they'd offered less money and instead spent 3 of those 10 billion dollars developing a world-beating sports car, like Toyota did with the Lexus LFA, in order to show people just how serious they are about making great cars, instead of building a giant headquarters building to show off how much money they have....Oh well, I guess I can't complain--assuming the tower looks amazing.


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

aquaticko said:


> That is insane; I almost wonder if it's a move intended to show off how big, rich, and powerful Hyundai has become over the last decade.
> 
> Frankly, I wish that they'd offered less money and instead spent 3 of those 10 billion dollars developing a world-beating sports car, like Toyota did with the Lexus LFA, in order to show people just how serious they are about making great cars, instead of building a giant headquarters building to show off how much money they have....Oh well, I guess I can't complain--assuming the tower looks amazing.


anyway hyundai still have over 100billion dollars.. 
and nowaday hyundail participated in WRC with own team..and from this project.. they start make some tunening brand like bmw's M .. so..someday they will do what you want...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

congratulation seoul

Seoul will be have another NEW over 100fl skyscraper! no doubt!!:lol:

It will take 5~6 years need until tower completed!! 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't wait for the design of the new tower and complex! I'm sure it will be totally awesome!


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, If they broke the bank to get this location, I'm sure they'll build a pharaonic project to milk every single won they invested on this land. Pretty sure it's gonna be taller than Lotte at least. So ecstatic about this project, architects are gonna have a field day!. Also, does anyone have an idea about the timetable for this project now?


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center | +540m | +1771ft | ~110 fl | Pro*

Post the new render on this thread ^^ 
Thanks 
I will ask to mods if the tower/s is/are taller


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=422&aid=0000081273
translation news below

It seems that hyundai will *be built two 100fl supertall building*

Therefore landmark competition will be more burst with LWT which nearby Hyundai HQ landmark tower.
:banana::banana:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Hyundai Motor justifies KEPCO land purchase amid stock dive*

News in English explaining why Hyundai Motors spent 10 billions dollars for KEPCO Site.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Hyundai's KEPCO land purchase to allow conglomerate to run luxury hotel in Seoul*

The group said it will build its Global Business Center (GBC) in the posh Gangnam area that will be able to house all of its 30 affiliates under one roof, as well as create a car theme park modeled after Volkswagen's Autostadt. It will, moreover, construct a world-class convention center and a hotel. Hyundai said it wants to complete construction for under 6 trillion won, although some real estate developers predicted the cost to reach as high as 10 trillion won.

The carmaking conglomerate, which is the second-largest family-run conglomerate, known as chaebol in South Korea, has no hotel affiliate in the country's largest city of over 10 million people.

This shortcoming has forced companies under its wing, such as Hyundai Motor Co. and Kia Motors Corp., to use hotels and convention centers owned by other business groups for corporate gatherings and new vehicle launches.

Other chaebol such as Samsung, Lotte, SK, GS, Shinsegae and Hanwha groups all operate luxury hotels. Hyundai, on the other hand, owns only the Haevichi Hotel and Resort on Jeju Island and the Rolling Hills Hotel in Hwaseong, 53 kilometers south of Seoul.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Seoul_Korea said:


> Any update?


^^

HYUNDAI MOTORS CONSORTIUM OFFICIAL CONTRACT AS 10조 5500(ABOUT 10 BILLIONS) FOR KEPCO LAND AT LAST SEPTEMBER

1.Already hyundai consortium pay official contract deposit with 9999억 9999만 9999원(999,999,999,999 WON=ABOUT 1 billions)
:because Mr jung mong gu chairman of hyundai's korean pronunciation similar to GU(number nine)
so this mean we can reflection about hyundai motor's ambitious in KEPCO LANDMARK PROJECT.

2. they will make autosutart of korean in KEPCO site.

3. Their is many primary plan exist. some report Over 100 fl TWIN TOWER and car exhibition facility/ other say over 100fl and other surround taller buildins.
but one thing is sure that LANDMARK WILL BE TALLER AND HUGE THAN BESIDE LWT(555M)

4. ONE OF THEM MOST INTERESTING NEWS IS SOME HUGE *MEAGATALL POSSIBLE*. BUT IT IS MEAN POSSIBILITY NOT OFFICIAL ANYWAY SOONER OR LATER I'M GONNA UPLOADED NEW


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Seoul government going to develop KEPCO site and around olympic stadium area with bench marking of Marina bay of singafore/KLCC kualarumf city center of malysia.

http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2014102714295920912&outlink=1

according to the others report, HYUNDAI HQ tower will be over 100fl and others 60+70floors towers or over 100fl TWIN TOWER possible. cause KEPCO site too small to satisfied total floor area which mean over 800%. 

Summary 
HYUNDAI HQ will be built supertall or more than supertall.


----------



## parknamwon (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755342

Is this thread dedicated at this project?
It's in the same location so I though if it's the same project


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Official HYUNDAI&KIA conglomerate's TFT begin at HYUNDAI construction company.

According to the HYUNDAI, they designated Mr Jung su hyun who CEO of HYUNDAI construction as CHIEF MANAGER for "GANGNAM HEAD OFFICE CONSTRUCTION PROJECT" 

And announced to arranged detail systematic for TFT(TASK FORCE TEAM) for HYUNDAI HQ project.(appointment 8 major person)

Project construction cost will be $ 3 billions.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dear mod,

Please delete this thread as the project is already discussed in the much more active thread below:
SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center | 553m | 1814ft | 105 fl | 51 fl | Demo 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755342


----------

